

The world is too hot in 10 years: what do you do? - harrylove

Using today&#x27;s technology, how does one invest in future survival assuming global warming does not taper and subside? What does surviving the global climate crisis look like in the near future?
======
chris_va
Actually there are a lot of geo-engineering solutions to climate change. Price
tag is probably ~$1T, which honestly is not all that much when you think about
the costs.

When climate change really starts to hurt, that money will get spent. Of
course, a lot of the damage (extinction, human cost, etc) will already have
been done, along with whatever side effects the geo-engineering brings.

------
johng
Great question. Something in the mountains near the last remaining bit of snow
and rainfall, something in a very cold climate now which will be warm soon.

------
20goto10
Why do you think there is so much private interest in Space technology and
space exploration and such ?

